# Sidewalk pricing



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

What is the best way to price out sidewalks? How much is typically charged for hour and by the foot?


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

I'd say it depends on what your costs/overhead is, how much per hr do you need after expences to fullfill your business plan? Are you talking about resi sidewalks, or big, long city or commecial walks?


----------



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

I currenty price out sidewalks based on my estimated time to complete them. I'm looking to see if guys either have a formula they use to estimate how long it takes to clear a set amount of feet (100ft per 30 minutes) or just charge per foot ($45 per 100ft). 

any input is appricated.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Its hard to say by foot. What I do is I can tell how long it will take a sidewalk to do based on how many things are in the way and such and then i take whatever i pay a shoveler and multiply that by 2 because we run 2 man crews for shoveling and then usually double it if its a place we really want or we triple it if its not something were crazy about. so say it takes 1 hour to shovel. You pay shovelers $20. so you have $40 for just shoveling prices then double it and you charge $80 per trip. 
now talking salting we just decide how much salt we will use and double that too.
so if you use a half a bag and you pay $8 per bag and you're going to use a half a bag you charge 8 for it.


----------



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

snowplower1;1854284 said:


> Its hard to say by foot. What I do is I can tell how long it will take a sidewalk to do based on how many things are in the way and such and then i take whatever i pay a shoveler and multiply that by 2 because we run 2 man crews for shoveling and then usually double it if its a place we really want or we triple it if its not something were crazy about. so say it takes 1 hour to shovel. You pay shovelers $20. so you have $40 for just shoveling prices then double it and you charge $80 per trip.
> now talking salting we just decide how much salt we will use and double that too.
> so if you use a half a bag and you pay $8 per bag and you're going to use a half a bag you charge 8 for it.


I'm looking for a better way to do estimates. How do you figure the amount of sidewalk your shovelers/snowblowers can complete in 1 hour?


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I always use $20 for 100 ft for cleaning walks Some the longer runs like over 500ft Might be little less per 100ft 
I don't use a shovel ATV or a blower Shovel don't get used much


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

fastxcr800;1854305 said:


> I'm looking for a better way to do estimates. How do you figure the amount of sidewalk your shovelers/snowblowers can complete in 1 hour?


honestly i don't know. I shoveled for my dad for so long before i got my license that I just know how long. Granted you have to add the time that the workers aren't as fast as you. Plus on the routes it says how long each place should take in a normal snowfall so they have to do their best to meet those expectations


----------



## fastxcr800 (Sep 18, 2008)

snowplower1;1854376 said:


> honestly i don't know. I shoveled for my dad for so long before i got my license that I just know how long. Granted you have to add the time that the workers aren't as fast as you. Plus on the routes it says how long each place should take in a normal snowfall so they have to do their best to meet those expectations


This brings me to another question. Currently i work closely with my crew. As i grow and expand to the point where I'm not side by side with each crew, how do you estimate the amount of time allowed for each job? I do agree that workers dont work quite as fast as myself especially if I'm not there to push them. How much do you increase your estimated completion time?


----------

